# Has anyone modified this shift arm to have a shorter throw?



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, three days and no replies?

Did I post this in the wrong forum?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I think the shift is already rather short, enough to get a .16 sec 3-4 shift time. I'm happy with it IMO.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

What about reducing some of that "spring loaded" feel at the shifter? I would actually prefer it a bit more crisp feeling. Can that be accomplished by removing a bit of weight at the far end of the arm, or is that done some other way (such as replacing bushings)?


----------



## Higgs Boson (Mar 7, 2012)

Wouldn't modifying your shift arm make it hard to do other things like eating, typing, etc?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Hahahhahaahaha

I'm happy with my shifter but this post got me in.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Higgs Boson said:


> Wouldn't modifying your shift arm make it hard to do other things like eating, typing, etc?


Only if you're right handed.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Wanted to bump this back up.

Does anyone know how to properly remove this arm? I spent some time poking around and didn't see any circlips or screws holding it on.

It also looks like there is a lot of mushy play in the rubber bushing that attaches the cable end to the arm. I'm going to see if there is a way to press it out and replace with a plastic bushing (maybe Delrin with a brass insert?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 20131pz69 (Oct 22, 2012)

WM.Mike said:


> Wanted to bump this back up.
> 
> Does anyone know how to properly remove this arm? I spent some time poking around and didn't see any circlips or screws holding it on.
> 
> ...


Go for it!! There are interested folk, it's just we have not had a response from companies so far. There was also a guy on here that showed us lots of pics of the shifter & how he had plans to reduce throw, firm up the feel etc, but it didn't result in anything. We need some talent like you that can actually design/ do something. Hope you are successful! Please post an update, even if it doesn't work. TY!


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Something to keep in mind is the entire shifting assembly was made with all geometric measurements in mind. Changing the arm mounting point to be closer to the pivot point will result in the shifter inside the car to be in a completely different position once in gear (and possibly, for all gears, unless modified) and will not sit in the nice little notches each gear already has. On top of that, I would expect the force required to shift to increase since you are reducing the amount of leverage you have on the shifter, which means making it less comfortable for daily driving and possibly slower because of the extra force (depending on if the reduced distance of travel outweighs the added amount of force required to quickly shift it in to a gear).

In my opinion, leave it alone, but hey I love the feel of the stock manual shifting.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The only "gates" the shifter inside the car has are the ones provided at the transmission. So those won't change. 

Making a stiffer bushing would still need some play at the attachment point thanks to the design of that attachment. So a nylon bushing, while nice, would not permit enough play to my mind. A polyurethane bushing would be better-suited for the task, at least to me. Some play would be allowed, but excess would be taken up. 

Just like kids, a mechanism that needs a little play in it starts breaking things when that play is taken away. There's a fine line between too much play and not enough.


----------



## WM.Mike (Apr 1, 2012)

Hmm. Does anyone have better pictures of how the cable end attaches? 

I haven't had a chance to poke around further, but I'm still wondering if it's even feasible to remove this linkage from the trans in order to work on it outside of the car.

I was hoping this could be as simple as pressing out that rubber piece, and having someone with a lathe turn up a new one out of Delrin, or similar plastic, with a brass insert. But obviously I haven't really seen how this attaches to the arm yet to make any conclusions...


----------

